# Yogurt For Tear Stains - Got Questions



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 30, 2008)

I've decided to incorporate yogurt into my dog's diet to help reduce her tear stains. I was wondering if any people on this forum do the same. If so, how much yogurt and how often are you feeding it to your dogs? Once a day, once a week, or three times a week?; 1/4, 1/2, or 1 full teaspoon? 

I know, plain yogurt is the best. I've read suggestions about Trader Joe's Greek Style Plain Yogurt specifically and that is what I picked up this evening, although I'll probably go back and get the non-fat version. Any one using that brand or a particular brand, and why? 

Thanks!


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

Personally, I would only do 1 tablespoon a day at most. Are you doing anything else to help with the staining? If you don't want to add any supplements (like Angel Eyes), then I highly recommend SPA Blueberry Facial Scrub. Its from tropiclean and it helps break up tear stains, here' a link to my website with some photos showing what it can do:http://dtails.weebly.com/blueberry-facial-testimonial.html


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 30, 2008)

dtails said:


> Personally, I would only do 1 tablespoon a day at most. Are you doing anything else to help with the staining? If you don't want to add any supplements (like Angel Eyes), then I highly recommend SPA Blueberry Facial Scrub. Its from tropiclean and it helps break up tear stains, here' a link to my website with some photos showing what it can do:http://dtails.weebly.com/blueberry-facial-testimonial.html


I've been giving her a 1 a teaspoon a day. I also filter her water and wipe her eyes with Eye Envy some what regularly (trying to get better about that). I've also started her on the Ark Naturals Fish Oil Supplement, for good general health and because I was also advised that it could aid in preventing tear stains. She's also on a soy, wheat, and corn free food (not completely grain free, worried about high protein levels). I've seen the Blueberry Facial Scrub in stores and it looked interesting. I'll definitely look into that. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

Not a problem, let us all know how it works out!


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

That would be great for my shih-tzus. What is it precisely called SPA Blueberry Facial Scrub? I'll have the check to see if its available in Canada.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Plain (live culture) yogurt, not the flavored, sweetened stuff, is what you want. I feed it daily - a big tablespoon right before bedtime. Add ACV (apple cider vinegar) to distilled water for drinking will change the ph, and make a huge difference in tearing/staining. I get the unfiltered ACV with the mother in it, sold in health food stores. 

What also helps w/the tearing and staining is to flush eyes once or twice a day with sterile saline solution (for sensitive eyes). It prevents gunky buildup, and will actually lighten stained coat somewhat.


----------

